# Can California Chrome win the Belmont?



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

I hope so; I think not


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I think he's got a good chance if he gets a good trip and maybe a bit of better luck than a couple of others. So much depends on luck, getting out of the gate well, getting placed where he needs to be, not having another horse interfere with his run ... definitely not always the case of the best horse winning but the best and luckiest horse in that particular race winning.

I'd sure like to see him win it though. It's been a long time between Triple Crown winners and it really pleases me to see the "amateur" owners having such a good time with this.


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

^ well said.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I would never dispute the thoughts about horses with anyone from the great state of Kentucky. I yield to SFM in KY and I would like to see a Triple Crown Winner.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm another one that hopes he can do it. It would be awesome to see another Triple Crown winner.


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

I am hoping. Longer race....


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

The longer distance seems to be the downfall of many of them but I'm somewhat encouraged by the fact that California Chrome did seem to have a lot of 'run' left after the first two races. He did not look like a horse that had been in a all-out, down to the last stride race.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

He reminds me a lot of Secretariat, and not just because he is red. The horse has style!

I will be rooting for him, if only because I admired Big Red so much!


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

I hope so, but I am not so sure. I think the horse that came in second in the Preakness could have overtaken him with a little longer track. I think it might have been close, but he seemed to me to be gaining on him.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I guess we can only wait to see, but wouldn't it be fun? Sounds like there is a chance anyway!


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

I love the possibilities! Can you imagine how that owner and trainer feel!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Little brag on California Chrome - one of the owners is a cousin to my SIL. It's pretty cool to know someone who knows someone who made it big!


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

He definitely ran the races well but I think on a longer course, the second horses would have passed him.


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

Love love love these races.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I hope the "Dumb A__ People" and their horse win. I can't say I follow horse racing at all, but after hearing the story about CC after the Kentucky Derby, I have been rooting for him.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

What a back story on this.
Two just plain hard working guys bought a mare for $8,000 that is peanuts.
Bred that mare to a stallion whole stud fee was $2,500
Off spring = California Chrome

What a story. What a horse, lets hope he can Do It.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

:Bawling:


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I was really hoping he would do it.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh well, it woulda been neat, but regardless, the horse and his owners wrote a great story with the season they had, and one that likely won't soon be forgot.


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

too bad! I was rooting for him! But no triple crown winner again for this year!


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

What a shame that he didn't pull it off.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Seems CC was injured at the start of the race and has a heel injury. After seeing him walking back to the barn, I know that definitely played a factor in his poor showing. I don't know if he could have won the race but he certainly would have run better.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

What do you all think of the idea of any entrant in the Belmont Stakes being required to run all three races of the Triple Crown?


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I think it's a good idea. It would even the playing field.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> What do you all think of the idea of any entrant in the Belmont Stakes being required to run all three races of the Triple Crown?


I don't like it at all. It takes a spectacular horse to pull off the TC which is as it should be, it's what makes legends for a reason.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

CC got his RF bulb clipped pretty well by Matterhorn's LF breaking the gate. He was clearly lame in his RF after the race.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)




----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I saw that late last night. Makes you wonder what would have happened if he'd not been injured out of the gate.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

I think CC's injury makes Coburn's rant look foolish and full of sour grapes. He should have taken the loss graciously like others do.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

I used to be a huge fan of horse racing but after several high profile horses breaking down on the track and seeming bad behavior from the owners and hints of foul play I just can't get into it anymore when it is the horses that suffer. I hope cc will be OK. 

I don't like that a horse can be in the last race and fresh when the others have already been in for the first two races. that is like putting someone into a marathon at the last 5 miles while everyone else had to do the whole race.


----------



## Spamela (Nov 23, 2013)

Stonybrook said:


> I think CC's injury makes Coburn's rant look foolish and full of sour grapes. He should have taken the loss graciously like others do.


You can't blame him for being upset. Anybody would be. He had his dreams smashed and them got a camera stuck in his face. He probably regrets it now.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Spamela said:


> You can't blame him for being upset. Anybody would be. He had his dreams smashed and them got a camera stuck in his face. He probably regrets it now.


I can. He complained about fresh horses, yet CCs trainers galloped him for two miles every day for a week before the race. They assured he was as far from fresh as possible IMO.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

And...did they just change the rules this year? If not, Coburn knew that was the risk going in to it.

Still, even with the loss, CC will net his owners 1000s of times over their breeding and training investment.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm not disappointed in the horse. CC is a great horse. I am disappointed in his owner. He knew or should have known that is how it is when he went into the race. No one forced him to race. That's part of the game. Actually, his behavior was totally classless. Sad.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Folks, these are and always have been 3 separate races! Not running in all three is not the same as coming in the last few miles of a marathon or only competing on the last day of a 3 day event. If you sign up for a marathon or a 3 day, you know you have to run the whole thing or compete all 3 days.

Each race is a Grade 1 race. To change the rules so that horses have to compete in all three, the Preakness and Belmont would loose their Grade 1 status. They have to be open to ANY qualifying horse. 

As for the 2 "fresh" horses. They ran in the Peter Pan 4 weeks before and placed 1st and 2nd.

Colburn just had sour grapes. I would like to see CC run again Tonalist once he is healed and lets see which is the better horse.


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

The triple crown is for that once in a lifetime animal yes I wanted him to win. But he didn't. His owner knows the rules...his trainer knows the game. That title is for the special animal with that perfect combo of speed...stamina... Staying power and heart.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Stonybrook said:


> I'm not disappointed in the horse. CC is a great horse. I am disappointed in his owner. He knew or should have known that is how it is when he went into the race. No one forced him to race. That's part of the game. Actually, his behavior was totally classless. Sad.


*California Chrome co-owner apologizes for outburst*


> California Chrome co-owner Steve Coburn has apologized for his bitter remarks after his horse failed to win the Triple Crown.
> On ABC's "Good Morning America" on Monday, Coburn says he was "very ashamed of myself. Very ashamed. I need to apologize to a lot of people, including my wife, Carolyn." She tried to intervene as Saturday's interview got out of control.


http://hosted2.ap.org/APDEFAULT/347875155d53465d95cec892aeb06419/Article_2014-06-09-RAC-California%20Chrome-Owner%20Apologizes/id-d6a9e2871bf34486b47611ea1cac3e49


----------

